# watercolour of my new betta...



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

yesterday i got a whole lot of new watercolour supplies so to try them out i decided to paint my new female betta, Flame


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So Pretty!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

That's cute!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I love it


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

good job


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice job! Water colors are pretty hard too! =)


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

wow! thats really good! :-D


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

whoa its lovely!  well done!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i cant see the picture:/


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> i cant see the picture:/


:-? i dont know why...browser problem?


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

Alexanderismylife said:


> Nice job! Water colors are pretty hard too! =)


yeah especially when you dont have proper paper which i didnt until now..:shock: thanks everyone!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

dorabaker said:


> :-? i dont know why...browser problem?


maybe can you post the pictures in an album????????????:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> maybe can you post the pictures in an album????????????:-D:-D:-D:-D


ok


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

here it is:

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...57/watercolour-painting-my-female-betta-7628/


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

dorabaker said:


> here it is:
> 
> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...57/watercolour-painting-my-female-betta-7628/


Wow!!!! thats great for watercolor paint!!:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> Wow!!!! thats great for watercolor paint!!:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice work!!


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice!


----------

